# The elf rig



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

was just wondering if anyone had been out that way lately?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not since Memorial Day weekend....


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

How was it?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

In what respect? Fish, conditions....etc????


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

well hell downtime did ya catch any fishes out there's


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's been a while ago. Didn't know what you were wanting to know. No, not there. Two other boats on it at the time we went by. Looked bored as us. Found the river rip 2 miles NW and got a few fish. As I recall, bite sucked that weekend. I know it's a good spot when the fish actually are biting....


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

are you fishing the labor day tourney? me and the fam are goin out that weekend for fun fishin. When the time gets a little closer gonna check the sat imagery. We were thinking about heading that way, but its still early. I figured depending on water conditons, the fab 4 (Petronius, marlin, ram powell, and beercan) would see alot of activity that particular weekend. I was just tossing around some rig ideas.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotcha. Depends on water condition. But, yes, we are planning on fishing the tourney now. Weather permitting. Good water is soooooo far out last I was able to see a good shot....


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

what's your thoughts on that storm pushing clean water westward. Considering fay is probably gonna stick to florida's west coast. Also i've been hearing talk about that disturbance that rolled off the tip of africa recently, maybe being problematic for the time frame. I work for middleton marine so i hear alot of capt's mentioning it.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think Fay will affect it if it stays NE. But alot of the models are changing now and showing it coming back west. Hell, I am afraid to speculate on anything now.,....


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

i havent checked the the projected route since yesterday. Hell i thought it was gonna be in central florida by noon tommorow.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bout half of the show it boomeranging....


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah thats just what we need, a low pressure front dumping alot of water in the mississippi, if it makes it that far. Acompanied by a nice southwest push to really turn that water , that prestine terd bowl brown.


----------

